# Well understood



## sono_io_bella

Merhaba! If someone said: *Herşeyde bir hayır vardır* [my understanding to the meaning of this idiom is: There is a silver lining in everything]. Please correct me if I am mistaken, as I welcome all the help I can get.

This is where I would need help translating my response into Turkish: *Well, understood; as I am well aware that inherent in all perceived darkness and negativity, there is something useful and positive that will come in the end. Like the saying goes... Every cloud has a silver lining.*

Your help is greatly appreciated. Teşukkür ederim.* *


----------



## TekYelken

Merhaba,

I will try to tranlsate your phrase;

*Evet, anlıyorum; karanlık ve olumsuz gibi görünen her işin özünde olumlu ve faydalı birşeyler saklıdır ve sonunda ortaya çıkar. Ne demişler her karanlık gecenin bir aydınlık sabahı vardır.*

If someone says "*Herşeyde bir hayır vardır*" it usually means that something negative has happened. The old belief that something positive should also come out of it seems to support a theory that I have been working on. I call it *the Principle of Neutrality*. If you have time, please take a look at my preliminary article on the subject.

http://evans-experientialism.freewebspace.com/peynirci03.htm

I would like to hear what you guys think of it. 

Regards,

Mesut Peynirci


----------



## enocuk

TekYelken,

I think your translation of the above text is the best possible translation that one could ever come up with. Congratulations, I mean it. And I will definitely read your article!

Keep it up!


----------



## TekYelken

Thank you for your kind words enocuk , I hope that _*sonno_io_bella*_ also likes it.

By the way, I always try to translate the meaning and not the mere words. I think meaning is everything.

Regards,


----------



## sono_io_bella

TekYelken,

I've read your preliminary article on the "Principle of Neutrality"... very interesting subject I might add. 

It is always wonderful to read a response such as yours, which brought my English phrase a meaning into a different level. Your Turkish translation was eloquently well put. Teşekkür ederim Bay Mesut!

Cheers and best regards!


----------



## goldfish174

Serbest bir tercume olmasina ragmen icerigi tam anlamiyla cevirmissiniz bence, tebrikler. 
Regards,


----------



## sono_io_bella

Hello Goldfish,

Thank you for the translation. Have a pleasant day!


----------

